# 300zx Door Handles



## EenaAriki (Dec 16, 2012)

So, in my several years of owning an '86 300zx, I've noticed that one of the more common things I have to consistently replace are the inner handles on the doors. After pulling one out one time, I decided to dismantle the part itself, to see what exactly was breaking so often that I'd have to replace it. Turns out that, thanks to a slight design flaw in a plastic clip inside the handle itself, the pressure put on this flimsy clip because of the spring that's used to snap the handle back in place snaps this clip in half. After exhausting my local junk yards of handles (and clips), I began my search for a place that would fabricate the clip itself in a much sturdier material. I was denied at all my local welding shops and even people who work with metal for a living couldn't help, because the design is so complex. 

Finally, I found that I could get a 3D printed design of the clip itself, and through that the design got put onto a website. Now I can order the clips to stop having to replace the handles constantly! I'm not sure if other people have this issue as well, or if it's just me, but I'd like to share the link to the page where you can purchase the clip by itself. As soon as I get my first one, I'll post pictures on where the clip is located and how to change it on the handle in my car specifically, but it's pretty straight-forward. 

Here's the link, I hope this helps some of you guys out! 
'84-'89 300zx Nissan Door Handle Clip


----------

